

Are We Safe From Cell Phone Radiation? - rpikeca
http://www.techiediy.com/are-we-safe-from-cell-phone-radiation

======
stephengillie
"While industry groups claim cell phones are safe, not all cell phones emit
the same about of RF when in use."

These statements aren't mutually exclusive. This article depends on you
assuming they are.

~~~
dalke
For that matter, 1) non-industry groups haven't found an epidemiological link
between cell phone use and cancer, and 2) those making the claim have little
in the way of evidence that they aren't safe.

